# Hot Shoe AF Assist device?



## dunkman (Jul 5, 2011)

long time lurker, first time poster.

I recently upgraded from a 7D to a 5d2 and with all the other joys of going to full frame and an older body, I noticed the focusing isn't quite as great. I can use my 580 EX II just fine, and it works great for focusing, it's just that a lot of my work is done without a flash in very low light places (such as clubs where no flashes are allowed, but they let me use the 580 as long as I don't pop the flash).

It's just really heavy. Are there any good hot shoe AF-Assist devices out there? I see the Canon ST-E2, but it's $200+ and some of the reviews I read say that it's really more of a flash controller than a AF-Assist beam (although it does have one!).

All of the DIY options I see online look like someone took a dremel to a 430 or have a ton of tiny wires coming out of it, and that's not going to cut it.

Any other devices?

What I wish existed was something like the ST-E2 but just for AF-Assist and was really good at it.

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2011)

AFAIK, the ST-E2 or an external flash are your only _convenient_ options. I have a cute little laser pointer that has a grid attachment (and others, like an arrow, etc.) - that would provide an AF assist, but I'd have to turn it on manually, focus, then turn it off manually. Not terribly convenient, 'eh?

You have a 5DII, meaning 9 AF points you might need to cover. If you want to cover them all with something smaller than your 580EX II that still projects the red light, your options are limited to the ST-E2 or 430EX II (or 430EX). If you only want to cover the center point (you'd have to have that AF point selected), a used 220EX will only set you back $75 (9+ unit available from B&H) and weighs just over 1/3 of your 580EX II. The 220EX was replaced by the 270EX (recently updated to a MkII), but the 270EX's lack the red AF assist lamp (they'll fire a series of main tube flashes for AF assist, just like the popup flash on your 7D would if you let it - personally, I C.Fn'd that annoying 'feature' to OFF).

Out of curiousity, what lens(es) are you using? I ask because with an f/2.8 or faster lens, I find that when using the center AF point my 5DII hunts less and activates the Speedlite AF assist lamp less in low light than my 7D does (although in all aspects _except_ very low light, and for off-center points in low light, the 7D's AF system trounces the 5DII's).


----------



## dunkman (Jul 5, 2011)

Right now I'm mostly using a 35L and a 50 1.4. I switched from a Sigma 30mm f/1.4 and a 50mm 1.8 II.

I mostly use the center AF point on the 5d since it is the fastest, and in the very lowlight stuff I was doing, I noticed it works best. The 35L does seem to focus a lot slower than the 30 1.4 I was using before, but I'll take a slower AF because of the gorgeous pictures it makes.

I have a 430 EX II as well, but the 580 II is just so much better that the weight savings are negligible.

The 220 only covers the center af point? bah, so close. I would love it if it covered a couple more or something.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2011)

dunkman said:


> The 220 only covers the center af point? bah, so close.



Whaddya want for 75 bucks? 

Here's a handy list of the AF point coverage of various flash models.


----------



## dunkman (Jul 5, 2011)

There are some ST-E2s on craigslist locally for $150-180ish.

Are they really good at AF-assisting? Like really really good so I won't feel bad about spending that much?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2011)

dunkman said:


> Are they really good at AF-assisting? Like really really good so I won't feel bad about spending that much?



Point coverage is the same as your 580EX II (i.e. all the points of any Canon camera to date). 

I've read that the ST-E2 has two LEDs for AF assist, and that the 580EX II has three LEDs, and I've read that Chuck Westfall (Canon's tech support guru) has stated that the 550EX has the most powerful AF assist lamp (the 550EX was the current top of the line flash when he made that statement). But those are forum posts. According to the manuals, the rated distance ranges are identical for the AF assist lamps of the 580EX II and the ST-E2.


----------



## Cornershot (Jul 5, 2011)

You can try option 3. Get a Hoodman loupe or one of the other viewfinder clones like the LDDVF that have magnification and manually focus using Live View. Works great for video.


----------



## pwp (Jul 6, 2011)

Check out eBay for ST-E2 knock-offs.

I bought a genuine ST-E2 in 2002 to help the AF with my then new Canon D60 (no, not 60D!). This cameras AF was appalling especially in low light and the ST-E2 was a big help. It sat in the equipment lock-up for years but since I got a 1D Mk4 with it's spectacular high iso performance, I'm shooting available light in extreme low light situations far more than with previous cameras (1Ds, 1Ds Mk2, 1D Mk2n, 5D) and the ST-E2 has been useful enough to leave in the camera bag again. 

Frankly I've found that Nikon's low light AF leaves any Canon gasping for respectability. I don't know why this is so. But with $50K plus worth of Canon glass a platform change is out of the question.

Cheers,


----------

